# Dogs Pad?



## chewice (Jan 1, 2012)

Not concerned since this isn't bothering cashew but..

He is a total klutz, and on 2 of his pads of his toes its like its scrapped off. Instead of black they are a tan color and just looks like when we scrap ourselves. Is this what i'm seeing?

I can post a photo if this doesn't make sense..


----------

